# Fuji 2202 or earlex 6003 hvlp system



## Haydman6 (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m trying to decide between the FUJI 2202 and the EARLEX6003. Price is about the same. the fuji two stage and the earlex is a 3 stage. I will be using it to spray finishes Clear finnishes on wood working projects 95% of the time. Latex other paint maybe 5% of the time. advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks david


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Not sure about either of those. I was able to acquire a 4 stage Graco. Like you, 90% of what I spray are clears or Target pigmented lacquer. 10% Latex. Even with a 4 stage I still have to considerably thin the paint, usually trim paint gloss levels. I use a Fuji gin with a 1.8 tip. I would read the reviews on spraying latex with whatever I am looking to purchase. As far as clears, either one of them should be fine.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

A long time ago, I looked at both Fuji and Earlex. I decided to buy Apollo. 

Spraying Latex will require a different needle / nozzle setup due to the thickness. Also it seems that with Latex you have to take the gun apart to get clean. 

I assume that when spraying Latex you are going to be painting the house. The advice here is to go get a cheap airless sprayer. It will do a wonderful job and if in 10 years when you go to paint the house again you find that you didn't get clean enough you're not out a fortune. 

Oh, when you buy the airless also buy a few extra pistons as replacements. They do wear and need to be switched out after 15 or 20 gallons. Ten years down the road the pistons will no longer be manufactured and just "Not Available". DAMHIKT.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’m in the market for an HVLP gun too, but it seems Like the more I learn, the farther I am from a decision. 

Jeff Jewitt from Homestead Finishing, (whose opinion I respect a lot), says go for a minimum 3 stage turbine, but that for most clears, a 4 stage turbine isn’t necessary. Jeff likes and sells Fuji turbine HVLP. 

I’ve read a lot of good stuff about Apollo turbines as well as their “AtomiZer” spray gun, but they don’t offer a package that includes a 3 stage turbine with the AtomiZer gun, so there’s no economical way to get that combination. Never the less, that’s still what I want. 

I’ve seen an impressive display at the woodworking show of a guy spraying latex from an Earlex rig, but I’m reasonably sure that they thinned the living snot out of the paint and you could see at the edges of the spray pattern that the droplets were fairly large. But, the pattern was well controlled with no sags or drips. 

Largely though, I think spraying latex with anything other than an airless rig is aspirational. That said, the last time I sprayed Sherwin Williams Pro-Classic, I thinned it using a product from Wagner called Paint Easy and it sprayed pretty nicely. I don’t know that I’d want to make a habit of that though. I liked the Wagner Paint Easy for thinning a lot easier than Floetrol. 

Please keep us updated on your progress, what you choose and how it works out.


----------



## Haydman6 (Jan 6, 2019)

Now I’m leaning towards the Fuji mini-mite 3 platinum After reading some of the reviews and watching some videos. But I’m still not really sure what to buy. I just want to be able to spray shellac in other varnishes and have a beautiful smooth finish. I will also be nice to be able to spray some stain and die occasionally. It seems like the Fuji is the most popular one out there with the most reviews and videos. It’s made in Canada so it’s at least not made in China. Thanks David


----------

